# Bonding with humans-any info?



## hilary (Jun 20, 2002)

Looking for into about pigeons bonding to humans.


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Check out this web site home page, lower left hand corner, Pigeon Lovers Tell All.
The story of Lucky.
There are bonding stories mixed all through the Pigeon Talk topics, there are books written about living with pigeons. Is there something specific you are looking for?
Regards,
Carl


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Check your e-mail...









--Ray


----------



## hilary (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by bigbird:
> *Check out this web site home page, lower left hand corner, Pigeon Lovers Tell All.
> The story of Lucky.
> There are bonding stories mixed all through the Pigeon Talk topics, there are books written about living with pigeons. Is there something specific you are looking for?
> ...


I was just wondering how common it was. Hercules has chosen me as his mate - doing all the things a male does for his female. What is especially unusual is that he will adopt, nest on and feed any rescued baby bird presented to him by me.


----------



## Psion (Mar 1, 2002)

Most pigeons will bond in some form. I have a young hen (who is paired up) who likes flying to me when I go in the loft and playing around with me. I also have a new bird that sqeaks every time he sees me and flies over wanting to be held. They are a wonderful kind of bird.

Nick


----------



## hilary (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by Psion:
> *Most pigeons will bond in some form. I have a young hen (who is paired up) who likes flying to me when I go in the loft and playing around with me. I also have a new bird that sqeaks every time he sees me and flies over wanting to be held. They are a wonderful kind of bird.
> 
> Nick*


Hercules tries to mate with me (to the point of ejaculation), herds me, does all the billing, dancing, talking stuff and is constantly bringing me objects to build a nest. He will allow nobody near me, including my family and four dogs. When I first noticed that he was bonding (changed from "mom" to "mate") tried to introduce him to female pigeons, but he showed no interest. I had tried to reintroduce him to the wild earlier, with no luck. I know they mate for life and live pretty long, so looks like I am going to be blessed with this great pigeon love for many years!!! As much as I would have wanted Hercules to return to the wild, I must say I am completely charmed and head over heels in love with him and feel so honoured to be chosen as his beloved "wife"!!!!


----------



## crackedcorn (Mar 26, 2002)

> Hercules tries to mate with me (to the point of ejaculation)


Oh, that's ..lovely. Could the same happen to male pigeon owners?









Seriously, that is so weird. Can't they see that you're so much bigger than they are and obviously not a pigeon?

[This message has been edited by crackedcorn (edited June 23, 2002).]


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

*Seriously, that is so weird. Can't they see that you're so much bigger than they are and obviously not a pigeon?*

I believe it happens because birds and many (most?) animals do not have a concept of 'self awareness' or 'self consciousness' in the sense that we humans 'know' we are humans. It is like ducklings which will, I believe (Terry will know!), imprint on pretty much the first thing they see when hatched.

John


----------



## PigeonFinder (Jun 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by bigbird:
> * there are books written about living with pigeons. *


What are some of the titles of these books? I always look in the pet section of the book store, and I've never seen a book about pet pigeons (keeping show pigeons and loft pigeons, yes, but not pet pigeons). 

Eden


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Hilary,
Whether you like it or not, you are stuck. Your bird would die on the outside. He lost or never had any foraging skills. He doesn't know what a car can do. he doesn't know what people can do. He will fly to anyone. He probably doesn't even know to hook up with a flock.
He is a totally "humanized" pet. If you want to keep him alive, he either has to stay with you or be permanently put into a coop. He doesn't know he's a pigeon anymore.


----------



## Danielle Chase (Jun 26, 2002)

Pigeons will bond with a human, especially if that human feeds them and tends to their needs. We have a "house pigeon" named Eggbert that will soon turn 10 years old. He was given to us when he was about 3 weeks old. I fed him and fussed over him - in other words I paid alot of attention to him and he thinks I'm his mother. He likes my husband, but it's obvious he prefers me. There's no doubt in my mind that if something ever happened to me, Eggbert would die of a broken heart.


----------



## hilary (Jun 20, 2002)

[
I have often had rescued birds bond to me as "mom" but after much encouragement they have eventually returned to the wild. This is the first time I have had a bird bond to me as his mate. He will tolerate nobody else and attacks anyone who gets too close to me. He absolutely adores me!!!


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi Danielle,

It is good to hear from you!

How is that Coyboy Pigeon?

We are a three pigeon family now!

Write!









Judy, Ray, Bernie, Cosmo and Ally


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

Hi,
I just went out to the loft and noticed that a hen young that I hand raised months ago has choosin me as her mate! She sit's in a nest boxe and coos to me,then we bob our heads at each other! lol.. then I take my fingers and "preen" they neck.. lol.. it's soooo cool... I guess she remembered me...



------------------
Ryan Harvey
~*~Crossbreed Lofts~*~
http://www.angelfire.com/or3/crossbreedloft


----------



## hilary (Jun 20, 2002)

[Nothing like pigeon love, is there!!!!


----------

